# FBI! DON'T MOVE YOU BUM!



## TheUndeadPhoenix

So I'm starting to think that the FBI is starting to move in on StP. Where the fuck are these "kids" getting the idea that hopping trains are cool? I mean, seriously? You're gonna come HERE of all places? Just talk to the fuckin kids that told you it was cool in the first place. "Oh, I don't know too much, but go on squat the planet dot com. They're tell you everything you need to know. They're pushovers"
FUCK
THAT
SHIT
I think StP needs an age limit. My idea: Grandfather in anybody that already has an account and lock it out to anybody under 18 from making a new account. This way people like ME, Kat, Puckett, BRYANPAUL etc stop seeing this crap.
I know the argument: They'll just say they're 18+. Allow them to make an account so it keeps their email, but lock it til they're 18 >
But that's my opinion.
Also, can we PLEASE *PLEASE PLEASE* hide to forums to anybody not logged in? That might be another reason why we have kids on here.... Besides all the "cool kids" spreading rumors.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

I just looked at the Online Now thing and there's about 50 guests...


----------



## Sauv89

Guests should be limited to a certain number and it's not just an age issue, some ppl are legit , some aren't. I've been able to meet travelers in my city & in small towns and honestly they have awesome feedback & advice too


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Sauv89 said:


> Guests should be limited to a certain number and it's not just an age issue, some ppl are legit , some aren't.


Yeah, that's true...


----------



## Sauv89

Guests should be limited to a certain number and it's not just an age issue, some ppl are legit , some aren't. I've been able to meet travelers in my city & in small towns and honestly they have awesome feedback & advice too


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Sauv89 said:


> Guests should be limited to a certain number and it's not just an age issue, some ppl are legit , some aren't. I've been able to meet travelers in my city & in small towns and honestly they have awesome feedback & advice too


You already posted this twice xD


----------



## Sauv89

I just want to say that basically anything the good old government finds suspicious is looked in to. I opted to do this b.c I wanted a way to meet up & travel with someone, bc all the Minneapolis ppl have left for Nola or the South and I don't like going alone. Routes are simple & very easy to follow so anyone with the will to can travel, I wasn't able to find many posts on here about ppl meeti


----------



## Sauv89

Yeah sorry my system sucks and when I logged back in it re-posted it lol. Do you have any experience traveling to Mexico? I will get some communal land in the Sierra Madre and wanna see if I can head south , I am fluent in Spanish


----------



## katbastard

please keep my damn name out of your posts inless you talking about me or too me, do not speak for me. ever.


----------



## Puckett

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> This way people like ME, Kat, Puckett, BRYANPAUL etc stop seeing this crap.



i see only the cool kids were mentioned, besides yourself lol.

and yes dont say this is my opinion because mine is way to complicated for anyone to understand.


----------



## bryanpaul

my name is in caps  .........MEEEE SOOO COOOOL


----------



## MrD

I am starting to grow concerned about the mental integrity of _TheUndeadPhoenix...._


----------



## bryanpaul

MrD said:


> I am starting to grow concerned about the mental integrity of _TheUndeadPhoenix...._


he could be CIA................


----------



## Puckett

bryanpaul said:


> he could be CIA................



yup trying to push everything on the FBI to get the heat off the CIA


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

bryanpaul said:


> he could be CIA................


The CIA isn't _"allowed"_ to operate in the US


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

MrD said:


> I am starting to grow concerned about the mental integrity of _TheUndeadPhoenix...._


I'm sane enough to not get "Not guilty by reason of insanity", but I'm one paranoid motherfucker.


----------



## slurricane

stp needs to become a cult.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

slurricane said:


> stp needs to become a cult.


lol Hell yeah


----------



## slurricane

just make all the young onlookers believe everyone who rides trains are disgusting weirdos
like, we have orgies under bridges in piles of broken glass
and steal chickens from farms, light them on fire and set them free to terrorize children at parks
once every six months there's a meeting in a cemetery where we all shave our heads and devour eachothers hair as a symbolic form of mild cannibalism

these are the lies we all should spread about the traveling community as to not attract any childrens.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

slurricane said:


> just make all the young onlookers believe everyone who rides trains are disgusting weirdos
> like, we have orgies under bridges in piles of broken glass
> and steal chickens from farms, light them on fire and set them free to terrorize children at parks
> once every six months there's a meeting in a cemetery where we all shave our heads and devour eachothers hair as a symbolic form of mild cannibalism
> 
> these are the lies we all should spread about the traveling community as to not attract any childrens.



FUCK
YES
I'm taking notes from you. Got more?


----------



## slurricane

everyone drinks menstrual blood as a natural vitamin to keep in peak physical condition
the eldest member of a migrant tribe is to urinate into the mouth of any newcomer under the age of 19 and is forced to ride their first train in the nude, no matter the weather
our backs are marked with scars indicating experience numbers, burned with the backs of nails
we're all addicted to huffing paint and old kung foo legends are prime obsession, challenge strangers to katana duels, challenge the physically disabled to katana duels


----------



## acrata4ever

look people do illegal things all the time skateboarding base jumping etc. and often get hurt. if an underage kid does stupid things thinks theyre a human fly, surfs when its dangerous or any kind of thrill seeking you cant tell them no. not even parents can. stupid hurts but people are gonna thrill seek. i just messed up my back pushin my motorbike. it was a dumb thing to do. but i miss riding. more traction tomorrow great.


----------



## bryanpaul

i think the problem here is the cops could learn that StP is a front for selling LSD to people who want to learn how to ride trains ..... and they could get their hands on the c.c.g. acid sheet booklet...............
the things slurricane mentioned are pretty common knowledge for any traveler...so i dont think the cops are that interested in our menstrual blood consumption


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

slurricane said:


> we're all addicted to huffing paint and old kung foo legends are prime obsession, challenge strangers to katana duels, challenge the physically disabled to katana duels


No, don't say this. It sounds too "cool"


----------



## slurricane

when's our high-caliber firearm assembly party?
and bryan will you be bringing the cocaine this year?
remember last year when we got so wired that we built all of the 007 game guns and took the maersk alabama hostage?
that was a great time!
and when we crashed into beyond petroleum on stolen coast guard cruisers?
man o' man


----------



## Earth

It's become trendy, this whole notion of never growing up and being a kid forever - simply wandering and drifting forever...

Incerdible how many have bought into this, even more incredible: the lack of any large numbers of actual travelers roaming about.
I find that the ones doing it keep quiet about it. Kinda like me and my eco jihad. I never talk about that because there's no reason to. I do it, and that's good enough for me.

Someone recently (or maybe a while back - I don't know) started a thread about setting up a squat in NYC, then simply let it take off without ever returning back to it. Someone with a level of clarity eventually questioned if this person was a fake or not. The jury is still out with me, as it's possible the originator got caught and that's that........

Only folks I ever see on the prowl are either down and out, truly outcasts who hate society / people, or those on the run.
I never see anyone with a laptop or smart phone or anything like that who's on the move.

Fuinny how that works.......


----------



## treatment

If your concern is the FBI moving in on StP, you probably overlooked the fact that the FBI is probably capable of creating a StP account, whether or not there is an age limit.


----------



## bicycle

If you areworried about privacy the internet is a bad environment.
In the end everything is tracable no matter how hard you hide shit.
Minding your own mouth is the only advice i can give.


----------



## Pheonix

treatment said:


> If your concern is the FBI moving in on StP, you probably overlooked the fact that the FBI is probably capable of creating a StP account, whether or not there is an age limit.



what if the FBI is moderating STP?


----------



## bryanpaul

slurricane said:


> when's our high-caliber firearm assembly party?
> and bryan will you be bringing the cocaine this year?
> remember last year when we got so wired that we built all of the 007 game guns and took the maersk alabama hostage?
> that was a great time!
> and when we crashed into beyond petroleum on stolen coast guard cruisers?
> man o' man


ahhh memories, i still have that oogles pineal gland in a jar.......but really, shhhh....your spilling too much info.......then again i guess they probably already know about our anarcho-vegan E.L.F. paramilitary training camps......and no i'm not bringin the coke this year, ironically(for this thread) our StP/CIA mole we have in Washington is working on sending us a grainer full of "puro" via Ferromex/KCS....


----------



## Cardboard

What are you all talking about, I thought people knew this place was crawling with us feds.
I mean, bryapaul (or as he is known to our agency, special agent paul), I have the papers here in hand that you faxed in triplicate, last week requesting that grainer.
Listen, it's a tough job sitting here and trying to hand pick the oogles to recruit (little known fact, we here at the FBI coined the term "oogle", meaning a potential future informant). Thanks to folks like undead phoenix, for showing us that you are easily manipulated by fear, asking for more oppressive controls to be put in place. This is what we are here for.
That said, UndeadPhoenix, would you be interested in earning a bit about Russian history? We have a nice program to supply you with all the brain uploads you will need, and in 3 easy hours, you willnot only be educated on the inside workings of the communist regimes, but we can also teach you how to build explosives, and incite fear and violence in you own neighborhood! Someone will arrive at your mom's house in about 30 minutes in a grey sedan (black us just so cliche). They will ring twice, and leave a package at the door for you.
By the way, how is the slab city sleeper cell going Kat? Got those desert rats ready for our attack on SanDiego yet? I have seen the weapons stock piling is coming slowly. Ask the range runners to grab some extra "scrap" for you this week, there are some live ones waiting for you out there.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Cardboard, I already know about everything you said.
And I prefer socialist-communism 

In socialist America, vodka piss you!


----------



## acrata4ever

eschelon only checks in on key words many that begin with B like burn flag, burn, bush, bomb, bullets. ive seen alot of those sting type niteline operations like yahoo was getting way back to catch predators. hi my name is mary im 16 im looking for creepy druggy people to abduct me and take me on the road, please show me the road, im 16 please take me over state lines for immoral purposes like underage drinking. please anyone.


----------



## Cardboard

I AM GOING TO KILL OBAMA.


----------



## bicycle

Hehe what a thread


----------



## acrata4ever

ok that will definately get their attention. but even if you get caught talking online. and have no clear plans. you can always claim creative writing. youre a writer write some bullshit to waste their time.


----------



## bryanpaul

acrata4ever said:


> hi my name is mary im 16 im looking for creepy druggy people to abduct me and take me on the road, please show me the road, im 16 please take me over state lines for immoral purposes like underage drinking. please anyone.


^this


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Cardboard said:


> I AM GOING TO KILL BOEHNER.



Fixed. And that fuck is the real problem with this country right now.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

bryanpaul said:


> ^this


^that


----------



## Cardboard

Hey Mary, I wanna take you to the Iowa caucus with me and my unregistered ar-15, to open fire on the Obama and whatever loser the Republicans are putting up for slaughter. I know it will be hard to get into the caucus' with an AR-15, so I guess we will have to wait somewhere down the street, and open fire on the cavalcade as it approaches. Not to worry about bullet-proof glass, I have plenty of DU rounds I smuggled back from Iraq that should go through it like butter!
If we are lucky, the Fox news producers who are hosting the caucus will be near enough to get a few pop shots at them too, before I detonate the c-4 that will be in your schoolbag (by cellphone of course , thanks Al Qaeda for teaching me that one!).
So let's meet sometime this week, I will tie you up in the truck of my car and drive you over state and international borders for the next 3 months, occasionally letting you out to anally rape you (Sodomy is the only way we can preserve your virginity, so you will be waiting for me in muslim heaven!).


----------



## Cardboard

y'all are paranoid.


----------



## slurricane

more so humored


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

slurricane said:


> more so humored


^this


----------



## slurricane

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> ^this


^all of this


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Bump


----------



## Pheonix

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Bump



no bump, bad bump, what's this even about anymore?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

pheonix said:


> no bump, bad bump, what's this even about anymore?


FBI on StP, remember?


> KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE!


----------



## Pheonix

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> FBI on StP, remember?



THEIR HERE, THEIR QUEER GET USED TO IT


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

pheonix said:


> THEIR HERE, THEIR QUEER GET USED TO IT


lol No, I don't want these scummy white collar assholes to be on our website.


----------



## Deleted member 125

nice thread to get undeadphoenix's post count up.


----------



## Pheonix

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> lol No, I don't want these scummy white collar assholes to be on our website.



maybe we should peacefully occupy the site until they leave us alone.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

pheonix said:


> maybe we should peacefully occupy the site until they leave us alone.


lol twitter.com/occupystp Somebody's already trying that


----------



## Pheonix

I don't do twitter, it's bad enough I'm on facebook.


----------



## Nelco

funny convo


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Nelco said:


>



I lol'd


----------

